# Surge Killing Video



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Look even when the Uber Driver Partner App goes down it is still possible to pick up a $5.75 surge. But you must be ready to close and re-open the app over and over again just as fast as your little fingers can tap the screen as shown on the video. This is a good video to watch at 2x speed just maximize the player window and click on the little cog wheel to adjust playback speed.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.​What the...

.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Look even when the Uber Driver Partner App goes down it is still possible to pick up a $5.75 surge. But you must be ready to close and re-open the app over and over again just as fast as your little fingers can tap the screen as shown on the video. This is a good video to watch at 2x speed just maximize the player window and click on the little cog wheel to adjust playback speed.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Ok it’s strange that I’m constantly hit up regarding meth in the surge forum and that’s the only forum where this topic ever comes up. But I think it’s a really funny and cool thing if this is where the real people hang out whom chase the dragon. So I won’t report your posts this time but understand that I’m beginning my Ritalin regimen the day after my birthday January 20th. I mean my birthday is on the 19th but my doctor’s appointment where I am being prescribed the Ritalin is on January 20th. The methylphenidate should make me less combative than the amphetamine and dextroamphetamine that I have primarily taken in the past.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Ok it's strange that I'm constantly hit up regarding meth in the surge forum and that's the only forum where this topic ever comes up. But I think it's a really funny and cool thing if this is where the real people hang out whom chase the dragon. So I won't report your posts this time but understand that I'm beginning my Ritalin regimen the day after my birthday January 20th. I mean my birthday is on the 19th but my doctor's appointment where I am being prescribed the Ritalin is on January 20th. The methylphenidate should make me less combative than the amphetamine and dextroamphetamine that I have primarily taken in the past.


I didn't realize there was any truth to it, it's no fun trolling if it's an actual medical condition.

I would also recommend against any stimulants for adhd, maybe look into fish oil and kratom as this seems to be a pretty popular combo on adhd forums for alternative medicine.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

If you are in a sticky surge zone
Do not shut the freaking app off!!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mtbsrfun said:


> I didn't realize there was any truth to it, it's no fun trolling if it's an actual medical condition.
> 
> I would also recommend against any stimulants for adhd, maybe look into fish oil and kratom as this seems to be a pretty popular combo on adhd forums for alternative medicine.


kratom is nearly impossible to get in the U.S. it has been banned for quite a while. What is on the market is bogus.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> kratom is nearly impossible to get in the U.S. it has been banned for quite a while. What is on the market is bogus.


This couldn't be more wrong lol what kind of propaganda have you been reading? I'm in direct connection with herbal collectives and farmers and while users in America now top millions and quality has dropped, this isn't true.

https://www.reddit.com/r/kratom
Please go post that there and see what the doctors and researchers have to say about that. I would also like to add that now many states have kratom protection acts where they require testing of alkaloid levels and contamination, we are in the process of passing regulations on the federal level. This is perhaps the best time in the USA to buy reliable unadulterated kratom, it might just not be as strong as it was in 2008 albeit safer to consume.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mtbsrfun said:


> This couldn't be more wrong lol what kind of propaganda have you been reading? I'm in direct connection with herbal collectives and farmers and while users in America now top millions and quality has dropped, this isn't true.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/kratom
> Please go post that there and see what the doctors and researchers have to say about that


U.S. Customs seizes any and all Kratom coming into the country. What people are buying isn't real Kratom


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> U.S. Customs seizes any and all Kratom coming into the country. What people are buying isn't real Kratom


You're wrong, the import ban was so failed that the fda tried lobbying in Indonesia but the American kratom association beat them to the punch by teaming up with indonesian government. Please post on the kratom forum as I really don't want to keep repeating myself. You'll get a response with sources in under ten minutes, that kratom forum is very lively. Tag azulkat on the forum if you want some science backed research.

This is a 8month old screenshot of legislation we got passed in two states, I want to say the number is now 8 states in total that are testing and certifying kratom


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> This couldn't be more wrong lol what kind of propaganda have you been reading? I'm in direct connection with herbal collectives and farmers and while users in America now top millions and quality has dropped, this isn't true.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/kratom
> Please go post that there and see what the doctors and researchers have to say about that. I would also like to add that now many states have kratom protection acts where they require testing of alkaloid levels and contamination, we are in the process of passing regulations on the federal level. This is perhaps the best time in the USA to buy reliable unadulterated kratom, it might just not be as strong as it was in 2008 albeit safer to consume.


I LOVE KRATOM!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> I LOVE KRATOM!


It doesn't do anything though.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Neither does accupuncture, but people go get themselves poked day in and day out.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Ok it's strange that I'm constantly hit up regarding meth in the surge forum and that's the only forum where this topic ever comes up. But I think it's a really funny and cool thing if this is where the real people hang out whom chase the dragon. So I won't report your posts this time but understand that I'm beginning my Ritalin regimen the day after my birthday January 20th. I mean my birthday is on the 19th but my doctor's appointment where I am being prescribed the Ritalin is on January 20th. The methylphenidate should make me less combative than the amphetamine and dextroamphetamine that I have primarily taken in the past.


I thought this was an act, had no idea you have issues. I wish you good luck.


----------

